# Loaded the kiln again!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Loaded the SUPER kiln again!! LOL...Thanks Daren!!!

here's a link to the load...slide shows of the logs and one of just the crotches being dried
http://www.tsmfarms.com/going-to-the-kiln.html

Here's a few pics for a warm-up!!!

Thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like you've air dried them prior to kiln? What per cent moisture are they going into the kiln? How long would you say it will take to dry then? By the way nice looking wood. You allways have the "unique" stuff that I really enjoy.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Jesus lord Tim!!!!! No wonder why aardvark moved down by you. 
Nice figure in them crotch slabs. 
Got any rooms for rent? Laughing!!!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. ibpdew, it went in at 12%...shooting for 6% now. It's showing approx 8% on the air coming off of the stack BUT that's moving air and not stopped and stabilized...I'd guess at 10% now. I'm pulling approx a gallon a day. Fletches are harder to dry fast due to the stacking and lots of air space that effects the air flow, also when I changed my flow direction UP through for better heat distribution when debugging/sterilizing it also slowed my moisture removal...trade off. I'm not into speed drying anyway and I'm probably pushing my DH for volume in its use. I'm expecting a few weeks.

Dom....for some strange reason Aard booked them up this morning??// LOL


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

AAAaaaargh!

Your just out to make me wanna break the bank, aren't ya?
Walnut? Cherry? 
Both my faves?


AAAaaaaarrrrgggh!


(nice load up)


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Love that feathered grain in the crotch wood! If not for you & your sawmill, it would probably be in someone's fireplace by now. Keep up the good work. Postings like that serve as a reminder of the beauty all around us that most people never even notice.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Update!!!*

Well we got it dried down quickly after starting in Nov....but didnt have the room to move to controlled enviroment storage when completed so we left in kiln in the controlled enviroment. Now I have a client interested in a few for tops so I fired up the bug killing final stage late last night.....once to 130 degree (actually happened at 9 pm tonight) I'll hold there for 48 hrs to make sure the heat reaches all the way to center of slabs. we're standing @ 6% MC...I held it @ 8-9% MC during holding stage all these months.

Thanks for watching thread.

I'll update pics when unloading.....I had added some slabs while in hold.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pieces Tim! Glad to see you're getting to move some of those out!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Allen....looks like your hanging out late in this "coffee shop" too...LOL!!!


----------

